# I'm not sure where this belongs... Question



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think they are the same thing?

oh and they'll move it if they want, but it prob would have been best in horse talk.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, they are just different words for the same thing. It just kinda depends on where you are from I think.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh yes and WHINNY is the same too


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I always thought a whinny was a shorter, quiter neigh. (the neigh being a FULL OUT GET YOUR ATTENTION call)...but that's just me ;-)

PS - I've moved it to the horse talk section ;-)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe they are the same? I thought that too though... A whinny was that quiet little good morning mumble they do and the neigh is that hellacious scream they make when you take one of their buddys away....

BUT....I'm not sure...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How about a whinny, a neigh, and a nicker?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i always thought a nicker was one of those "under their breath" sort of things...like a mumble.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh yeah... the nicker is the mumble... the whinny actaully is the high screeched thing and the neigh is the hey buddy, you are grazing to far away call!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

*All from Dictionary.com*

*whin⋅ny*   /ˈʰwɪn







i, ˈwɪn







i/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [*hwin*-ee, *win*-ee] Show IPA Pronunciation  
*verb, -nied, -ny⋅ing,* *noun, plural -nies.* 
*–verb (used without object) *1.to utter the characteristic cry of a horse; neigh.


*neigh*   /neɪ/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [ney] Show IPA Pronunciation  

*–verb (used without object) *1.to utter the cry of a horse; whinny.


*nick·er* (nĭk'ər) Pronunciation Key 
intr.v. *nick·ered*, *nick·er·ing*, *nick·ers* 
To neigh softly. 



IMO, Whinny is the same as Neigh, and then a nicker is that soft deep, hey, I love you and missed you, sound.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> *whin⋅ny*   /ˈʰwɪn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smarty pants.....:wink:


----------

